# Flats or Clipless



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

OK ladies...flats or clipless and why. Just got my new bike all dialed in and I put flats on it because I am a scaredy cat novice that would like to let the bike go down the cliff all by itself. I am a decent rider and my LBS trainer/adviser says, "Trust me (I hate it when it starts like that:skep, if I put you on the trainer and you practice and then I take you to the park where it is soft (whaaaat?:eekster you will only fall once. Then you will figure it out and you will be fine. You will have more power. If I don't put you on the trainer to practice, you will fall twice at the park p) and then you will be fine. Clipless is just more efficient."

So now you have it. What are your preferences??

Thanks!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

uh oh - this one is where everyone has an opinion, and here's mine. Skip the clips, at least as a novice. You might like to try them later once you have confidence and a good skills base. It's one more thing to think about when you are trying to get plenty of other skills dialed in. As for the efficiency thing, it's proven to be BS if you look at the science of it, at least according to what I have read. 
I rode with clips for 15+ years and switched to flats last year. My very first ride was 9 miles up hill on singletrack, with flat pedals and sticky shoes (Teva Links fwiw)

If you go to a mountain bike clinic, chances are very good that they will want you to not have clips, and there is a reason for that.

This page links to an article that I found especially helpful for sorting out the BS that you hear about both kinds of pedals.
https://www.bikejames.com/strength/...-how-to-improve-your-riding-with-flat-pedals/

Whatever you choose, don't let someone else pressure you into doing something that you aren't comfortable with.

Here are some prior threads in this forum
http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/more-clips-flats-825775.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/shoe-reviews-flat-pedals-790984.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You know how a hybrid car is more efficient? So are clipless. 
You know how a 4WD is better when the going or the weather gets rough, and you are a-feared if you are driving a hybrid? So are flats.

I rode clipless for years and only switched to flats for rehab a couple years ago after an ankle sprain. But they are just more fun, especially for trying harder stuff, whatever that may be to you.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! I will be sticking to my flats for now. You are absolutely right, they do make you feel like a kid! Thanks.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sunny - all great advice from above! I started off on flats, got pressured into clipless and honestly, was fairly miserable. I started having a lot of knee pain and tons of slow-speed crashes. I was less apt to try going over things for fear of falling (which happened rather frequently). Finally I said screw it, and went back to good flats with 5.10 shoes. Holy cow, what a difference! Everything everyone said above was totally true for me. I fall much less often, try more, and no longer have knee pain. I suck at climbing, so I don't really care how fast I do it, either (people were always telling me I would climb better - yeah, right). And they do make you feel like a kid again. Don't let anyone try to talk you into doing anything you are comfortable with, period. I actually got teased by a guy on the trail who said I couldn't climb with flats. I was like, that's funny, then how come I'm doing it now? Bottom line, I'm having MUCH more fun on my bike now.


----------



## bixby (Jul 27, 2013)

I rode with flats for months and my most recent bike had toe clips or toe cages ( I've heard them called both). I like the toe cages, as I'm a beginner and I don't want to be attached to the bike because I don't have the skills to unclip before I crash, I'm thinking about 75 other things. I have also heard that learning skills on flats will really help to become a better rider and then you can always bump up to clipless. If I were a roadie I would use clipless but the idea of not being able to access my feet if something is going to crap, makes me real nervous. I'd say try toe cages and see if you like them, you don't need new shoes to use them. My fiancé hates them but he is much more advanced than me.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I went straight to clipless pedals as a rank beginner. Yeah, I fell a few times, had bruises on both hips, I survived. Aside from a season of DH racing with good pedals and 5-10's, I've always run clipless pedals, and am more scared when I'm not clipped in than when I am.

YMMV, but unless I'm racing DH on a big bike or something, clipless has always been a good option for me.

But, hubby and I (not saying it's for everyone or even recommending it) typically live in a trial by fire sort of environment


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I started with clipless as an absolute beginner too and rode them for years. Then once I started racing DH, I switched to flats for a while (only for DH, still riding clipless for XC), and then tried racing DH in clipless for a while. And then I switched back to flats for DH and then finally tried flats for XC riding, and finally have stopped messing around with my pedals.

Flats for everything! What I found personally is that it took me a while, but once I learned a nice smooth pedal stroke, I don't really lose any power or efficiency on flat pedals like it felt like I did when I was just starting. And once you're not losing power/efficiency in flat pedals, there's really no reason to clip in, even on trails that I'm very unlikely to put a foot down on. And on trails where you are likely to need to dab - and especially on trails where you may need to actually walk your bike, flats are a huge advantage. Walking in carbon soled clipless shoes with cleats sliding around on rocks like ice skates makes walking scarier than riding sometimes...

So now the only time I use clipless pedals is on my road bike.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, no love for clipless here? OK, I agree that for a novice they are not a good choice. I think I rode my first 2 years on flats with toeclips (and Stripes, sorry, but THOSE things are a PIA. Do not miss them at ALL). Then went to SPD clipless and have ridden them ever since. I rode around the park a few times when I first got them, practiced getting in and out of them, and then was good to go. Never had the "tip-over fall" that so many people report when first starting with clipless. Even today, I keep them very close to the loosest setting, and have never had to "think" about getting out them- it is second nature. I can actually do it as fast as I can take my foot off a flat pedal. 

As for bunny hopping with clips being "cheating"... yeah, whatever. I have no patience with the luddites that claim that anything that isn't old school somehow implies that you are less of a rider. I have no intention of getting a hardtail so I can "learn to pick lines better" and I have no intention of switching to flats so I can learn to "bunny hop properly". I hop, I go over the log or obstacle, and the ride goes on... good enough for me. 

I recently put flats on my Blur so I can work on learning to manual better (OK, so I really don't want to be clipped in if I go over backwards). A few times I have grabbed it to take an after-work ride, and I find the most annoying thing is that the larger pedals will strike rocks and other obstacles that I thought I had plenty of clearance around. I think the "better power when climbing" claim is exaggerated. But I defintely feel more secure when clipped in, and no one has ever told me I suck at mountain biking. 

And... I always feel like a kid when I get on a bike. No matter what pedals are on it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm clipped in for road cycling 
I'm on platforms for dh and trail/xc

I was first introduced to mtb (xc) in 2007 and dh in 2009. I learned the basic fundamentals on platforms. Perhaps if I was 30 years younger and had a lifetime to learn I might have tried clips sooner (I still might try them) ...but currently I am riding just as hard and fast on platforms whether I'm pinning it at the bike park, playing on dj's or riding local xc trails... platforms don't hold me back from trying more difficult or advanced technical and I'm satisfied with my progress over a short period of time mtb.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think our point has been that you shouldn't feel bad riding one type of pedal or the other. Each of us has had different experiences and for some of us, it led us back to flat pedals. Bottom line is, we're all getting out there and riding, which is the most important thing, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

And I'll just expand on that by saying don't let anyone tell you that you're wrong for riding one thing & that "you really should be riding xyz". That's bunk. Ride what you're comfortable with. I ride flats, but with the exception of one other person, everyone that I ride with rides clipless & are constantly telling me that I need to switch. Sorry, but that's wrong. I sure don't tell them that they really ought to be riding flats, even when I see the seasoned veterans make mistakes & do the "fall over".

If you're happy with your bike setup, then that's all that matters.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Clips or platforms... doesn't matter, ride what works for you. What's important is not mixing pedal styles and shorts. Lyrica goes with clipless, baggies with platform and tight capri-like jeans should only be reserved only for those riding a fixie or a rigid single speed.


----------



## Bernina (Apr 17, 2011)

kinsler said:


> Lyrica goes with clipless, baggies with platform and tight capri-like jeans should only be reserved only for those riding a fixie or a rigid single speed.


But Lycra gets me up the hills faster with platforms


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*flats with lycra*



kinsler said:


> Clips or platforms... doesn't matter, ride what works for you. What's important is not mixing pedal styles and shorts. Lyrica goes with clipless, baggies with platform and tight capri-like jeans should only be reserved only for those riding a fixie or a rigid single speed.


Thank god the lycra police wasn't out there today. I guess I could have pleaded ignorance in my lycra tighties. Decided to ditch the spds today, thanks to this inspiring thread. Also talked my riding friend to ditch hers too so we were even. I had always used spds on my XC bike, main benefit for me was being able to make techy uphills better on spds and had reserved flat pedals for dh days. I really enjoyed them today and I think I'm a convert. I may get a new set for my other bike, any suggestions? Had these wellgo mag-1 for years, looks like everyone likes the super thins ones now.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Both clipless and flats take getting used to. With clipless, the issues are obvious (emergency unclipping and clipping in fast enough when starting). With flats, you need decent technique to keep your feet on the pedals in rock gardens and to not roll a pedal and hurt your shins. A good pedal/shoe combo with flats helps. I also recommend shin gards when starting out on flats (I use thin multi-sport elbow pads and don't notice them). I'm used to both now (and still occasionally fail to unclip in time).

I prefer flats when it's technical. If you have to put a foot down, the shoes stick to the rocks (shoes for clipless pedals sometimes slide). I do feel more like a kid on flats (especially since my shoes are the cool turquoise zebra 5.10's.) I had to change from flats to clipless 4 hours into a 24-hour race because I was getting 'hot spots' and felt like I could feel the pins on the pedals (time to get stiffer 5.10's).

As for effiency, it's tough to tell. My lap times at our local races are a bit faster on my all-mountain bike with flats, compared to my hard-tail with clipless.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Clipless all the way. For me 

I started with clipless pedals two weeks after getting a mountain bike for the first time. So I went against everything and the whole "novices shouldn't do clipless," and rode clipless. I had one topple over the first night at a city park in the grass. I started initially with those hybrid half platform/half clipless pedals (that suck) and after about a week I wasn't using the platform side anymore (except when I went snow biking wearing snow boots, haha)

I've never wrecked because I was clipped in. I keep my pedals set to release easily, and I don't even have to think about pulling my feet out when I need my foot free (and I'm a huge dabber at times). I have wrecked for other reasons, and ended up still clipped in with the bike on top of me, which ends up being more comical than anything. So that is one "myth" that irks me is that clipless will cause a person to constantly crash. If a person is constantly crashing, there's probably another issue besides pedal choice, IMO. 

For me, I do not feel secure if I'm not clipped in. I would never ride half the technical terrain we have without being clipped in. Just my comfort level. I also have some good shoes that are still grippy for hike-a-bikes and what not (Specialized Motodivas), definitely not into the super stiff carbon soled shoes quite yet. 

The best part is when I'm riding with a group of people, and I'm the only one with clipless and all the boys are like "you're so brave riding clipped in!" LOL!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some riders choose clipless because they don't feel secure on flats. Probably a high percentage. Like most things there is some technique and a short learning curve involved in sticking to flats. The 'low heels' technique is shown in this vid. With it, trailrunners and stubby or short pin pedals you will not be bounced off your pedals.
Straight Lines with Fabien Barel - YouTube


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've ridden both. but the ONLY way i'll ride clipped is with loose SPDs. i've tried other pedals, and they were hard to get out of at awkward angles (imagine an awkward rock garden scenerio where you cant just kick your foot directly to the side). i've also seen people bungle up their feet and ankles in crashes where their foot didnt come out of the pedal during a fall. If the tension mechanism was ever discontinued with SPDs (they wont) then i'd be back to flats forever.

also, that dude telling you you'll "only fall once" is kind of pretentious. everybody learns different. you might fall once...or 50 times. we all learn at different rates.

i'll tell you this though, being mentally uncomfortable when you're SUPPOSED to be having fun, pretty much defeats the purpose of mountain biking. Never do anything you're uncomfy with. this applies to pedals.


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

I use flats, ridden clipless on a hybrid/road bike before but theres no chance I'm going to be trying it on my mtb. I can testify that at 30mph when you suddenly see an obstruction the only thing you'll have time to think is 'this will hurt' not unclip this and that so I wouldnt like to think what else I'd of broken or hurt if the bike was attached to me even if for a few seconds longer!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

sooshee said:


> I started with clipless pedals two weeks after getting a mountain bike for the first time. So I went against everything and the whole "novices shouldn't do clipless," and rode clipless. I had one topple over the first night at a city park in the grass. I started initially with those hybrid half platform/half clipless pedals (that suck) and after about a week I wasn't using the platform side anymore (except when I went snow biking wearing snow boots, haha)


That's basically how I started. Toe clips tried to kill me, "meat tenderizer" pedals looked scarier than clipping in (loss of flesh-wise anyway). I've had no problems clipping out when needing to bail, the only times I've fallen when clipped in were slow-motion when I just forgot to clip out and ended up tipping over. Duh. I have ATAC style pedals.

My newest bike (grocery getter/cruiser) has bmx style flats w/ pins. I figured it would be easier to run into a store w/ regular shoes. I have a pair of old Vans and a new pair of Tevas, both are pretty grippy as I have to actually lift my foot to adjust position instead of scooting it. No problems with my feet bouncing around when I'm on roads filled with pot-holes or lumpy gravel back roads. Being used to riding clipless, I still "click out" before picking my foot up and placing it on the ground. Old habits are hard to break!


----------



## samblack (Feb 15, 2010)

It is pretentious to assume you'll only fall once. I started riding clip less over 15 years ago shortly after I put a rock shock reba on my purple roadmaster "mountain bike" that I got for X-mas my freshman year in college. I fell at the beginning... a lot. My thighs looked like someone took a baseball bat to my thighs. Fortunately being a soccer goalkeeper no one questioned my battered legs. It got easier, especially as my technical riding skills got better. I can't remember when it became second natured, but now unclipping is just reflexive. I couldn't tell you the last time I crashed because I couldn't unclip, although I almost crashed a few days ago when I ripped my crankarm off!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

kinsler said:


> Clips or platforms... doesn't matter, ride what works for you. What's important is not mixing pedal styles and shorts. Lyrica goes with clipless, baggies with platform and tight capri-like jeans should only be reserved only for those riding a fixie or a rigid single speed.


FWIW, a lot of people race DH in clipless and you aren't likely to see them in lycra doing that. I just did a women's road bike event with a timed 5 mile hill climb and a friend of mine who wears clipless for everything and baggy shorts for everything insists on road biking in baggy shorts. She was 2nd in our age group and 7th overall of 244 women. And was probably the only woman road biking in baggy MTB shorts, but with the way she kicks butt on any sort of bike, I guess she can set her own trends. Not that that even has anything to do with it. Wear what you're comfortable with. Yes, your friends are going to probably make fun of you if you road bike in MTB clothes or DH in lycra, but do what you want and own it. As long as it makes sense to you, who cares.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

My boyfriend rides clipless and baggies... He wouldn't get caught dead in lyrica, or on a road bike for that matter. I just can't find baggies that fit right, plus the fabric hitting my legs with each pedal stroke kind of annoys me.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

samblack said:


> It is pretentious to assume you'll only fall once. I started riding clip less over 15 years ago shortly after I put a rock shock reba on my purple roadmaster "mountain bike" that I got for X-mas my freshman year in college. I fell at the beginning... a lot. My thighs looked like someone took a baseball bat to my thighs. Fortunately being a soccer goalkeeper no one questioned my battered legs. It got easier, especially as my technical riding skills got better. I can't remember when it became second natured, but now unclipping is just reflexive. I couldn't tell you the last time I crashed because I couldn't unclip, although I almost crashed a few days ago when I ripped my crankarm off!


Accidental post on the boyfriend's account.... at least this wasnt thread about saddle sores!


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> i'll tell you this though, being mentally uncomfortable when you're SUPPOSED to be having fun, pretty much defeats the purpose of mountain biking. Never do anything you're uncomfy with. this applies to pedals.


I think this about hits the nail on the head. I spoke with my LBS owner the other day and basically told him that he was the fifth or sixth expert that I was expected to trust implicitly. Sometimes it wears you out just trying to figure out what to do. He had to agree.
Fast forward to last weekend and my first MTB race. My goal was to complete the race. I did that and actually did quite well. I did notice that my flats took a bit of a beating but it was nice to be able to dab. There was one racer who somehow went over clipped in and needed help to turn her foot to get out. I took a mental note.

My question would be: When you are hitting rocks and such with your pedals, wouldn't you be beating up your feet if you are clipped in?

Thanks for all of the great answers so far. You guys are super helpful.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

kinsler said:


> Clips or platforms... doesn't matter, ride what works for you. What's important is not mixing pedal styles and shorts. Lyrica goes with clipless, baggies with platform and tight capri-like jeans should only be reserved only for those riding a fixie or a rigid single speed.


You mean there is a dress code???!!! Sheesh! Too much to remember


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

SunnyNAZ said:


> My question would be: When you are hitting rocks and such with your pedals, wouldn't you be beating up your feet if you are clipped in?
> 
> Thanks for all of the great answers so far. You guys are super helpful.


This is an interesting comment. Most SPD pedals have a much smaller platform than your typical flat pedal. I smack rocks a lot more with my flat pedals than I ever did with SPDs, even with being mindful of where the rocks on the side of the trail are.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

SunnyNAZ said:


> My question would be: When you are hitting rocks and such with your pedals, wouldn't you be beating up your feet if you are clipped in?


If I hit a rock (which I do a lot, it's a talent of mine apparently), it just hits the pedal. There's still clearance from the pedal to where the bottom of my foot is, as SPD clips in more on top, then the whole thing like a road cleat (if that makes sense). I did have a very very rough pedal strike at about 20mph at a race a few weeks ago, and the inertia of the strike caused my foot to ram forward in my shoes and squish my toes. Ended up with some bruised toenails and that foot was numb for about half of the race afterwards. But my foot never hit the rock; it was just physics beating me up.

And I'm not sure if people were saying I'm pretentious because I said I had only fallen once as being clipped in as the reason. I was just relaying my experience thus far in a little over a year of riding clipless... not really being pretentious. Sure, random things can still happen, and I'm not saying I won't fall again (I'm a klutz), but I don't fall all the time just because I'm attached to my bike!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

SunnyNAZ said:


> My question would be: When you are hitting rocks and such with your pedals, wouldn't you be beating up your feet if you are clipped in?


yes, you could. however, i run my SPDs really loose for that reason. i've seen people crash and twist up their feet and ankles because they were stuck in a pedal. if i smash a rock (easy to do in new England) the force will often unclip me a bit, so my foot doesnt get jammed in an awkward angle. some might think it's BAD to unclip accidentally from a rock strike, but i think it's a good thing personally, for the reason's i stated above. i'm coming from a flats background, so my foot occasionally popping off the pedal for whatever reason, is something i'm used to, and i know what to do to get it back in as soon as possible.

i ride 75% clipped in, simply for the fatigue factor. Flats make me more tired in the end, though it's not a massive difference. the times i'm on flats, i am reminding how fun they are though, you get an odd sort of confidence to try things you might not otherwise.


----------



## Bernina (Apr 17, 2011)

I went downhill riding yesterday with 3 guys who have been riding clipless since the 1980's. I was the only one on flats. All 3 of the guys had problems with their pedals at some point during the day. One of the guys needed 10-15 seconds to get clipped in each time we started rolling because his cleats were worn out. The 2 other guys each had slow speed tip-overs because they couldn't get their feet out in time. One of the guys was close enough to me when he fell that he took me out with him. He felt so bad that I didn't bother throwing my bike at him

I was the only one who didn't have problems with my pedals because I was on flats.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I switched to clipless at the beginning of the summer. My husband is a big fan of clipless. I fell a lot more than twice. The leader of my riding club keeps suggesting I go back to flats (I fell a couple times on our last ride but that was due first to bike malfunction and second to the clips). I'm still undecided. I feel like I chicken out on a lot of obstacles because I'm worried about not being able to get out of my pedals, previously I'd ride them and just slip out of my toe clips (that I kept really lose) if I was feeling shaking. But at the same time when I do commit to an obstacle I REALLY commit because there's not "cheating" out by putting down one foot. I'll probably stick with the clips since switching to flats would involve buying them and the shoes to go with them...


----------



## CharityKase (Sep 17, 2013)

I started riding clipless on pavement about two years ago and later on the trail. I practiced clipping in and out, but still tipped over. I actually found the clipless pedals to help my knees (patellar tendonitis and osgood-schlatter) because I can push and pull. I started with crank brother mallets so I could still feel like I was on a flat pedal and unclip if I felt uncomfortable with an upcoming section of the trail. I switched to crank brother candies and still unclip at times. 

You do laugh at yourself with the slow tip overs and the ego is a bit bruised. When I start trying more technical things, I will probably switch to flats. Always ride what feels comfortable.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I actually started with candies because my husband had an extra pair, but I am planning on getting mallets soon so I can use them as flats when I want.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I switched from Clippless to Flats just this year and my knees feel so much better. As it turns out when I stand my toes point out like a V and when riding clippless I was tweaking my knees.


----------



## slowpok92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ray6503 said:


> I actually started with candies because my husband had an extra pair, but I am planning on getting mallets soon so I can use them as flats when I want.


The mallets are nice as that is what I ride but they honestly suck if i try and ride them in my street shoes, becasue i can tell where the egg beater is and my shoe rolls around on it. The true nice thing about the mallets is when you are out on the trail and just getting started or you foot gets unclipped from a pedal strike you can keep foing with relative easy until you can get you foot clipped in.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

NicoleB said:


> i'll tell you this though, being mentally uncomfortable when you're SUPPOSED to be having fun, pretty much defeats the purpose of mountain biking. Never do anything you're uncomfy with. this applies to pedals.


This has been me ALL summer and my husband (a die hard clipless rider) just doesn't understand it. We went for a ride last weekend that was definitely too hard for me but I could have ridden a lot more of it had I felt comfortable about my pedals.

I just bought these at lunch. The shop owner talked me out of the Mallets I was thinking about:

Product

Of course now I have to learn to get in and out of SPDs instead of Crank Bros.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^ this. i tried other pedals. i found them hard to unclip. Take those shimanos and back the tension out all the way, then get the multi-release cleats (not the ones that come with the pedals). It totally changed my mind about clipless. i hated them before, but this setup has been a huge improvement. No issues now.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

So, on our night ride two weeks ago. An unfortunate rider face planted while she remained clipped in. Haven't seen her since but I bet she still has a black eye at minimum. She really hit hard. I don't know ladies, it is really rocky and technical here. Kind of nice to be able to ditch the bike fast if necessary. I think a lot of it is lack of experience for me. I will likely try clipless at some point because I understand the connection to the bike thing and bashing flats on rocks gets old but for now, I'll stick with my flats. 

Thank you all for your advice and experience!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is an interesting article about clips vs flats. It explores what the author feels are myths surrounding better efficiency of clips, how muscles are used in climbing, being attached to the bike and so on. For me, it really underscored the changes that I felt when I switched to flats last year, after almost 15 years of riding clips. I'm not saying one way is better than the other, (it is for me lol) but just that one should have information. I know too many people that get seriously hassled for riding in flats by diehard clipped in riders spouting misinformation.

https://www.bikejames.com/strength/...-how-to-improve-your-riding-with-flat-pedals/


----------



## YogiKudo (May 12, 2013)

Here it is. If you have tried clips and still have to think about clipping out, stick to flats. J


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

formica said:


> Here is an interesting article about clips vs flats. It explores what the author feels are myths surrounding better efficiency of clips, how muscles are used in climbing, being attached to the bike and so on. For me, it really underscored the changes that I felt when I switched to flats last year, after almost 15 years of riding clips. I'm not saying one way is better than the other, (it is for me lol) but just that one should have information. I know too many people that get seriously hassled for riding in flats by diehard clipped in riders spouting misinformation.
> 
> https://www.bikejames.com/strength/...-how-to-improve-your-riding-with-flat-pedals/


Thank you! Some great information. I liked the advice on the foot placement. I shall go practice today. Will also order five -tens and quit chewing up my gym shoes (only because I wasn't 100% positive about what I wanted to do so I hadn't purchased any thing yet) Has anyone else found other shoes that work well?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I wear a kids Teva because the 5-10s are way too wide for me. But I hear they changed the fit on the Freeride vxi. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

formica said:


> I wear a kids Teva because the 5-10s are way too wide for me. But I hear they changed the fit on the Freeride vxi. Anyone know anything about that?


Funny you should say that. That's what I ordered this am. I will let you know how they work out. Looks like the 2014 lineup is less clunky and a lot lighter but I couldn't wait until March.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

SunnyNAZ said:


> Will also order five -tens and quit chewing up my gym shoes (only because I wasn't 100% positive about what I wanted to do so I hadn't purchased any thing yet) Has anyone else found other shoes that work well?


I like my Teva Freewheels. Haven't tried any 5-10s as I wasn't looking wanting to pay that much... I bought the Tevas for less than $50.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I did quite a few years of flats and a couple with straps(both were when I started XC racing), then went SPD. When it was platform/straps I used big beartrap flats which gripped majorly but they had a very nasty side effect. When I went to bunny hop something one day my foot slipped and found it right away with my shin. 4 inch gash right in the front which still has a scar 12 years later. 

After that I switched to spd with the 454 and 545 pedals which are platform/spd combinations and never looked back. Enough platform to use without snapping in and good grip to use in rock gardens. 

When my feet hit rocks and things while clipped in it is more of a jolt than a pain since good mtb shoes are very stiff in the toes, a feature that makes me like to wear my spd shoes off-bike as well.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

OK so I decided to TRY clipless. Got a multidirectional release and set it to weenie. Just fell over in my own living room....hahahah what a dope! Dam tile floors are hard! Raining like crazy here so I couldn't help myself, had to try just once inside. Explain that one to the insurance company!

Guess I'd better wait till I can play in the grass...grin!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Owww! Try them again in a doorway where you can hang on!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Sunny, this might sound dopey, but i actually put my front wheel between the 6 inch gap between my washer and dryer. i practiced starting to tip the bike over, and unclipped. The wedge between the washer and dryer prevented me from falling completely on my side, but it still gave me the practice to feel the bike starting to fall. You might not have a washer and dryer side by side like that, but you may be able to find something to wedge your bike with.

and trust me....multi release cleats, and loose pedals are the EASIEST it's going to get. going with times or CB will only make it harder. They are decent pedals for many people, but not as beginner friendly. if it just doesnt work out....then 510s and very pinny flats. you'll feel 70% clipped in. This advice is coming from somebody who rides both!


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicole,

Not dopey! Perfect. Thanks so much! It works like a charm. Tried to rep you but I guess I need to spread it around. Husband thinks I'm a little nutty but that's OK. Tomorrow I venture to the park.

Yes I have my flats and my 5-10's and I am pretty comfortable on those. I just wanted to see what the difference feels like. Thanks again.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

haha, glad it works for ya


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

*Clipped in Woo Hoo!!*

Well this is officially my last post on this subject (unless I face plant whilst clipped in and require reconstructive surgery and need something to do while I recoup:eekster I went to the park on Thanksgiving day and rode around and around clipping in and out, stopping on both sides over and over again. I was fine. It came time for our Friday night MTB ride so I took the leap. I didn't fall once in all seven or so miles!! Actually, my biggest issue was trying to get clipped back in after stopping on a hill or heading downhill. It was nice to have the SPDs with a small pedal platform for this. I do like it better in some ways. You feel more "attached" to the bike. So far,there does not appear to be a huge advantage either way so I will likely end up using both clipped in and flats.

I ended up with Shimano XTR Trail PD M985 with a _multi-release_ cleat (thanks to all of your advice)









Thanks again for all of your thoughtful and valuable advice!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Bernina said:


> I went downhill riding yesterday with 3 guys who have been riding clipless since the 1980's. I was the only one on flats. All 3 of the guys had problems with their pedals at some point during the day.


I did a club ride this summer and several of the beginners were having lots of problems with their clipless pedals. I asked one woman to check that here cleats were tight, and it turned out both were loose. I had everyone in our group check their cleats and two other people had loose cleats! 
Been thinking about trying flats again. They don't feel quite right since I've been on clipless for so long, but need to give it a try.


----------

